# Dawgs vs Florida



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

Well all the analysts even Tebow says dawgs gonna win it all I guess they don’t even need to play the game


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

What’s your pick tback?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> What’s your pick tback?


Dawgs gonna win. Gonna whoop them gay tors


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 30, 2021)

"What do you get when you cross a gator fan with a pig?....Nothing! A pig wouldn't stoop that low"--Grizzard


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna win. Gonna whoop them gay tors


I hope it’s a Blowout.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

Time to whoop those lizards!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 30, 2021)

Have the refs made any bad calls yet? 

Asking for a friend


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Live from TIAA Bank Field


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Wooooooooooooooooo 


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Beautiful day for a ballgame


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

Gator fans are showing up ! Is that you 4HAND , in the middle ?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs will win Alligators will lose.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2021)

antharper said:


> Gator fans are showing up ! Is that you 4HAND , in the middle ?View attachment 1113098


Ne Ga Tive.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Ne Ga Tive.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

antharper said:


> Gator fans are showing up ! Is that you 4HAND , in the middle ?View attachment 1113098


We.must have passed each other. Saw these same "fellas" while wandering around earlier.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2021)

Well if Tbow says that....I'll go Gators by 6....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Almost time!!!!! Goooooo Dawgggggssssss


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

In other news the fighting hairballs are giving the fighting tuckers all they can handle


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Goobers side pretty empty. Almost like they knew there was no point in showing up


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> In other news the fighting hairballs are giving the fighting tuckers all they can handle


Yeah this is a great game. Almost over they need to hurry up state just took the lead


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs need to throw the bomb early and spread the defense out them hit them with the run game ????


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

If I were UF, I would do the same thing UK did.  Quick short passes, run the QB, and misdirection to use Dawgs speed and aggressiveness against them.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Goobers side pretty empty. Almost like they knew there was no point in showing up


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Here we go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I would love to see Zeus get about 30 carries and 200 yards.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeuuuuuuuuus!


Dang you!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Get ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Monken showing good balance early.  Be patient, no turnovers Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I thought Ladd had the 1st down.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Dookie!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

It was less than a yard why not run Zeus?  Monken blew that.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Man I miss Rodrigo


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

3rd and 1 and we throw. We could’ve ran twice and probably have gotten the 1st down. This is what happens when you try to get cute. Dumb decisio.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I look for UF to march the ball down the field this first drive, with Mullen throwing the whole playbook at the Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 3rd and 1 and we throw. We could’ve ran twice and probably have gotten the 1st down. This is what happens when you try to get cute. Dumb decisio.


Bennett has trouble on 3rd downs he has to improve


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

This isn't the game to be cute!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Need a sack here.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I look for UF to march the ball down the field this first drive, with Mullen throwing the whole playbook at the Dawgs.




NOTHING for the Goobers!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs with the #1 D


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Alright Dawgs settle down and play Bulldog football!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I need the Dawgs to blow UF out.  Got kidney stones and I don't know how long I will be able to sit still.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I need the Dawgs to blow UF out.  Got kidney stones and I don't know how long I will be able to sit still.


Beer lots of beer


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

We sure do need him back.....


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I take my praise of Monken back.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Good job Bennett


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

Why is Jalen Carter 88 suspended?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Dawgs settle down!!!


----------



## Theturtle (Oct 30, 2021)

Can’t get the game on the hospital tv ?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Beer lots of beer



If anybody wants to bring me some, I will take it, but I get road rage bad when in pain.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Another great job Bennett


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs beating themselves.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

They need to settle down


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Bennett could have got 10 yards had he ran it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

Did JT Daniels stump his toe this week?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Son of a gun!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Time to try Daniels and see if we can get the offense going for a TD


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Did JT Daniels stump his toe this week?


Just gonna play both like Tua & Hurts


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Why is Jalen Carter 88 suspended?



They said he threw a punch against UK.  It was a face mask slap but still stupid.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> They said he threw a punch against UK.  It was a face mask slap but still stupid.



First half suspension?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense stop them again!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Fighting hairballs go down.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs D propping up the offense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

88 is out there now, Mcbuck


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> 88 is out there now, Mcbuck



Ok well 
I’m confused. But that’s normal .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Aight offense settle and let’s get some points


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Dawgs, settle down and play Georgia football!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

We need to be going deep


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs gotta get this sad run game going. Puzzling!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

UGA vs Clemson repeat


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2021)

Just put JT in Kirby..quit fooling around!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

0-0 end of first quarter


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

tcward said:


> Just put JT in Kirby..quit fooling around!


X2


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Both teams settled in now. Dawgs offense needs to get going.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 30, 2021)

This


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Both teams settled in now. Dawgs offense needs to get going.


Gonna be hard as their defense playing with confidence


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Cousin Eddie made a QB change,  will CKS?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Glad to see Jackson back and 100%


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Bennett needs to settle down.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

When is the Heisman contender JT Daniels gonna take the field ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> When is the Heisman contender JT Daniels gonna take the field ?


99 has been in all game !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Zeus just keeps digging


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Beeeeeeeennnnnnniiiiiittttttt!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Run Bennet run


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Just run on 3rd down Bennett you should be a running back!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

3rd down SUXS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on we need 7


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

What is wrong with the kicker, is he hurt to???


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice. Dawgs starting to run the ball.


----------



## tcward (Oct 30, 2021)

We have NO kicker…may come back to bite us.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

3-0 Dawgs 

Dawgs sleepwalking so far. And we need a kicker so bad!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Beer lots of beer




Took your advice. Almost missed the FG by a hair, because the lady in front of me was having a conversation with the cashier.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

This is a chess match. We are running the ball early.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

I look for JT to start after halftime


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Man I picked a fine year to stop dipping 

I need some Copenhagen!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I think Camarda might have to take over kicks.  Pod is having a slump since last year.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Can we please stop with the Cook power running please???  Pretty please????


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 30, 2021)

One of these years Georgia will sign a quarterback and actually play them!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Eat, Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

The defense can't carry the team forever.  Offense needs to wake up.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Need a interception fpr a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

About time


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs have drank yhe poison


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

False start 3rd and 25.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

Fourth and dumb 2.0 ?? ?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

56 was holding Nolan Smith big time.   Defense holds again.  The Dawgs better get a TD here.  This game feels like South Carolina 2 years ago.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Mullen ego may have saved the dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Fourth and dumb 2.0 ?? ?


I don't think Mullenick is to worried about GA scoring


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

This was never going to be easy. Hunker down!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Darnell rumbling down the field.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't think Mullenick is to worried about GA scoring




he has seen nothing that should worry him


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Get Bennett out.  No one was even close to open.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Bennett throwing a interception in a Florida game what a shocker!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> This was never going to be easy. Hunker down!


Exactly!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on, good grief! Dawgs playing like crap! We ought to be punishing these goobers.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

At least the dummy from UF brought the ball out to give them horrible field position.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

We’ll dang


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Double coverage =Bennett’s poison


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok kirbs time to make a decision


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Bennett ain’t playing well because he knows JT is on the sideline ready to take his spot. Get it going. Dawgs! let’s go!


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

I haven’t said it yet but I’m ready to see Daniels !


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok Defense please one more time stop them deep!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett throwing a interception in a Florida game what a shocker!!!



 Bulldawg Nation appreciates your support and confidence


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

tD Dawgs!!!!!  Defense gets the TD!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

Gators did the hero fumble


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Smith got it but UGA ball at the 8.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

No TD, but should be our ball.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs have to get 7 here.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

I want us a TD here, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

I hate Hulu delays


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I want us a TD here, Dawgs!


We need a TD here Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

TD Cook!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Again I hate Hulu delays


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

TD Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Okay, now all I want is us to score a TD every time we have the ball the rest of the game! And a win over these goobers!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Need to shut them down here and finish the half with all the momentum


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Stupid Saben commercials!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Ten to zip better than three to zip at half


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Did I say this before. I hate the freaking gators more than any team. Go Dawgs. Lol I’m good now. ?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> We need a TD here Dawgs



2 Bud lights in, so I'll be pausing the TV for bathroom breaks soon.  You may end up ahead of me.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Another turnover would be nice to get to 17-0 at the half.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> 2 Bud lights in, so I'll be pausing the TV for bathroom breaks soon.  You may end up ahead of me.


But no pain!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

I would like a pick 6 here, thank you!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

I’ll take just an interception. That’ll work!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Another turnover would be nice to get to 17-0 at the half.




booM!!!!!! Interception. UGA ball at the 40.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes pick


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

How bout them apples?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

And again I hate Hulu!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

TD!!! 16-0 Dawgs!!!!!  What a last 2:30 for the Dawgs.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Defense woke up. So has offense


----------



## Raylander (Oct 30, 2021)

Mailman!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Leave Bennett in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

TD Daaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I'll bey Mullen tries to run the clock out now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

17-0 Dawgs

i had to wait before I ran my mouth. Wasn’t sure he was in.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

I despise Hulu


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Boom shakakalalkaka


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

What a dime that was. A great catch also.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs starting to take the initiative and hold it.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I despise Hulu


I feel bad for you coop


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

TD Dawgs,  extra point good!!!!!!

Wooooo I still hate Hulu


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> TD Dawgs,  extra point good!!!!!!
> 
> Wooooo I still hate Hulu



They drive us nuts.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I feel bad for you coop


As long as the Dawgs are winning and greendawg and silver keep me updated its alright!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Oct 30, 2021)

I think my Gators proverbial wheels just fell off.  Hello Jack Daniels


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

Paging Rackmaster, Rackmaster, paging Rackmaster....
Stetson Bennett is on the red and black courtesy phone found in the end zone.
Paging Rackmaster..


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Need to ride this momentum into HT and come out hitting on all cylinders instead of starting slow again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

I caught a terrible leg cramp up in my climber yesterday, and was begging for a bolt of lightning to strike me dead, it hurts so bad. Them son of a guns hurt!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> But no pain!!!!!!



I wish.  Pain still there, but I'm drinking 1 and peeing 4, so maybe it'll flush it out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Defense! Defense!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Part os beening a football player is not having a memory.  Stetson threw  a horrible pass for an interception, then an absolute dime to Kearis.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

Bennett for president !


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Interception for aTD!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Pick 6!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Interception for aTD!!!!!


Don't be messing with me now!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

21 points in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Woooooo pick 6


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Dean doing a pick 6 clinic.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Last couple of minutes have been AWESOME


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Don't be messing with me now!!!!




Have you seen it yet???  Wooohoo Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

24-0 good guys! What a beautiful pick 6 by the Dawgs’ D!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Scott and Z talking about Gators fans bailing out.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Have you seen it yet???  Wooohoo Dawgs.


Finally


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

I think I pulled something when Dean stabbed that one


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Let's go Georgia let's go!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

These Dawgs are starving!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I think I pulled something when Dean stabbed that one


Um ain't as young as you once was????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

TD Dawgs! Unreal! Just teasing Coop! juuuuuuuuust teasing!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I think I pulled something when Dean stabbed that one



????


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Dawgs! Unreal! Just teasing Coop! juuuuuuuuust teasing!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs need to come out at the start of the 3rd and smother them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

24-0 at the half keep it going, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## kingfish (Oct 30, 2021)

No bailing out here.  Going to take it like a true fan.  Real good chance I'm going to be hung over tomorrow morning so hold my calls


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

The Dawgs are wide awake now!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Defense wins championships


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

Talk about lucky , I got a friend who gambles a lot . Told me yesterday he put up 100 to win 600 if Dawgs are up by 20 at halftime


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I think I pulled something when Dean stabbed that one



I hit my knee on the corner of the cabinet on a trip to the bathroom and you'd have of thought I had been shot with a .22.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Guess he be happy


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Is there an offense in the country that stands a chance against this D?


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Ohio St maybe. Alabama on a good day


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

It’s within reach. 
I want it. 
I want.


The egg. ? 

Y’all know what I’m wantin....don’t say it. Just say 
“ I want the egg.”


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 30, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Is there an offense in the country that stands a chance against this D?


It's going to have to be someone that can run and throw. If all they can do is run, nope. If all they can do is pass, nope. How much more frightening would the Dawgs defense be if Brenton Cox Jr have stayed? He's the Gators best defender. Dawgs about to pin their ears back and this games about to get out of hand. Quickly


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s within reach.
> I want it.
> I want.
> 
> ...


Or donut. I’ll take an egg, or donut. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice! That’s exactly how the D needed to start the half. Now let’s see the offense March down the field and score 7!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Is there an offense in the country that stands a chance against this D?


Auburn


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Alright Dawgs Offense let score some points!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Auburn


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Auburn


That’s already been debunked.  ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> That’s already been debunked.  ?


?oh yeah ??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

3rd and 2 and we run. Shocking!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

This is the part where the running backs punish the Gators defense.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Well that's Gator ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh, no.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Okay. Just play some Junkyard D here! Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

White had been punishing the Gators, then them let McIntosh run the ball on 3rd down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Carp.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 30, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Defense wins championships


Not if the other team out scores ya


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Well crap


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Stop them defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Defense!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Poor tackling poor angles.  score is 27-0 but the Dawgs are playing sloppy on defense at times.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Have the refs made any bad calls yet?
> 
> Asking for a friend



Not yet.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

Dang...you think these CBS commenters can be any harder on Florida's jock?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Stop ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Wow he got popped.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Big Davis was in hot pursuit, son!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

D up, Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Running QB have given the Dawgs trouble.  Ringo almost intercepted that one.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 30, 2021)

I'd like to see Bennett air it out. Kirby's taken his foot off the gas before in games. Can't do that. It's still early. Too late for the Gators but, still a lot of football left


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Great play, Ringo!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

NO GOOD!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

No good!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

HE MISSED!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Missed it .  27-0 still.  Defense bent but didn't break.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Sometimes the ball just had to bounce your way!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Bobby Bowden just smiled in heaven. And I just laughed and laughed!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Lol oh my. Gators suck.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

No good


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Jacksonville might just burn down if this turns into a shutout!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

I think I just heard Spurrier’s visor hit his TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Gators are snakebit.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Goooooooo beeeeeeeeeers!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on offense get 7 more!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

Thats what the lizards get for the the bullhockey fumble call.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Offense needs to step up


----------



## James12 (Oct 30, 2021)

Someone losing their job after today


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Good scramble.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Man, I miss Michel and Chubb.


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

James12 said:


> Someone losing their job after today


I sure hope not ?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Konkey!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Dangerous throw! Pheeeew!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Bowers!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2021)

We can't even kick a field goal.........
????


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Great play


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Bowers!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Need 7 here to keep piling it on.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

Y’all tell me again why Stetson bennet ain’t as good a qb as Daniels please


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Should have been roughing the passer.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Take our time, and score us a TD here.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

That boy is NFL bound. But we have him for two more years. Bowers is a beast.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

It's about time for McConkey to get one thrown his way.  Where has Darnell gone?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

27-0 after the FG

His kicks make me nervous!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

D-Lineman jumped into the neutral zone caused us to move. Bogus flag.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

It’s good. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

27-0 Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Just don’t let up defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs need to start getting TDs. Field goals might not cut it against an explosive offense.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Bulldawg Nation appreciates your support and confidence


Y'all are mighty welcome! 

Bennett is a good QB but he struggles on 3rd down and we rely on the defense to much!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs need to start getting TDs. Field goals might not cut it against an explosive offense.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Yep


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Georgia must really be popping them Gators hard, cause when they get close to a Georgia defender they seem to fold.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2021)

Imma leave this here


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Need to hit them harder


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

Our defense is the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen! It’s sick!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Imma leave this here
> View attachment 1113163


Let shut those reptiles down!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

D took their foot off the gas.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Man they were holding like crazy on that play!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Head fake does it again.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Stopped!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Good stop, Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Nakobe Dean is a BEAST


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Defense is real


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Boom son!!! Dawgs need to finish this game with a another TD! Run this clock out!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Woooooooo


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

How about them Dawgs.  #1 team playing defense like the #1 team.  Offense got to step it up.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Nakobe Dean is a BEAST



So is Bennett!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

What was that


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Just keep the shut out guys.  Need to eat clock on offense.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Bennett's run gets the 1st down.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Why are they scared to play JT or any backups when you are winning 27-0 in the 4th quarter??

With a defense like this especially!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> So is Bennett!



What did I say??


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

??‍??‍


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

McConkey was wide open!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

So stupid! My, goodness! Run and kill clock!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Crap. Bennett trying too hard again.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Dumb throw


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> So is Bennett!


You were saying???
I ain't convinced just yet!
How you gonna beat Alabama with this???


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> So is Bennett!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

That throw was not necessary.  Bennett will make a great play then a boneheaded one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

There was no need for that throw. We’ve got momentum and the clock. Slow cook them to death. But no, let’s get cute and throw it. Stoooooooopid!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

Need to get JT some reps


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Dang, that's his only downfall, double coverage. 

Boy is all DGD no matter what, and right now I am believing Kirby knows what he is doing!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Hunker down you guys! Hunker down!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 30, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> You were saying???
> I ain't convinced just yet!
> How you gonna beat Alabama with this???
> 
> View attachment 1113164


He doesn’t have to throw 30-40 passes to beat Bama with the run game the dawgs have. He just has to quit throwing Int’s. Bennet is a smart game manager. He shouldn’t be throwing those kind of passes


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense hunker down!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Preserve the shutout, Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on Defense hold em


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Turnover here guys, Come on Dawgs.!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Come on guys!!!!! Int!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Hold em Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> He doesn’t have to throw 30-40 passes to beat Bama with the run game the dawgs have. He just has to quit throwing Int’s. Bennet is a smart game manager. He shouldn’t be throwing those kind of passes


The defense will have to beat Bama!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

How can you call that on us but not call it on them earlier!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Bull! Goobers moved.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

Did we forget how to cover the pass?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

I ain't worried about Bama, right now I'm worried about Florida. When it's time to play Bama we will play them!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Scrubs are in now.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

This goober ref is going to give the lizards a TD


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Bad call. Ref’s helping Fl try to maintain that streak.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Shut ‘em out, Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

UGA or the refs fixing to give them 7


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

At least the goober commentators have a Florida Morale victory to get all tingling about.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

They held on that score. Davis was held.

27-7 Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

The offense kept giving the ball back to the lizards, the defense can't do everything.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Spurriers check cleard the bank


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

That’s okay. I didn’t want a shutout anyway. So ppppppppppppp.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Dutch said:


> This goober ref is going to give the lizards a TD



He just did.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

That must’ve been a big check cousin Eddy wrote the ref’s at halftime!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> That must’ve been a big check cousin Eddy wrote the ref’s at halftime!!


Nah Spurrier footed the chi for this one.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> The offense kept giving the ball back to the lizards, the defense can't do everything.



3 turnovers and only 1 TD. Unimpressive effort.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Dutch said:


> At least the goober commentators have a Florida Morale victory to get all tingling about.



It's never in question that Daniels loves whoever UGA is playing.  He tries to influence games, like that one TD against UK where he said because Bowers didn't celebrate enough that was proof enough to review it and take it off the board.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Now let’s go answer that Goober TD and smile at Doofus Dan.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

As much as I like Stetson he has throwed it up twice today.  He didn’t need to do it. Take the under or throw it away. Let’s see JT.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Trash TD! Lots to improve on! Got to win the ugly games too. Go Dawgs! 8-0!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Now it's going to be 3 runs and a punt.  Run a toss sweep to Zeus and get a TD!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Shut outs are fine, but I want to see improvement every week, Dawgs D has been improving all season. Now the offense needs to do the same!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

what an answer!

34-7 Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

Or do that with Zamir!!!!  TD DAwgs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Zeus!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

ZEUS!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

TD!!!!!


That shut them up!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

Again I hate Hulu


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Again I hate Hulu


Can't say it enough!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

I hope Zamir runs for 200 a game to end the season and get paid by the NFL. He deserves that and it would help his family so much.


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

That’ll do it!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

It’s mighty empty on one side of the stadium


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

I am surprised the goober ref didn't throw a flag to call that TD back.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

This is so funny


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Can't say it enough!!!!!



I'm sorry dude.  I'm about 40 miles from Chattanooga and get channel 12 from them, with a good over the air antenna from Parts-Express.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs won the game and had the better looking women in the stands!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok we can now say!!  GO BRAVES!!!!}}


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

GO Dawgs! 8-0


----------



## greendawg (Oct 30, 2021)

How spoiled are us Dawgs fans this year?  Any other year I would complaining about losing, but this year winning close ones are enough to set me off.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

Them lizard fans  (those that are still there) look so sad.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I hope Zamir runs for 200 a game to end the season and get paid by the NFL. He deserves that and it would help his family so much.



I hope he comes back for his senior year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Again I hate Hulu


We got some form of at&t/direct at my uncles and it's slow as well


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I'm sorry dude.  I'm about 40 miles from Chattanooga and get channel 12 from them, with a good over the air antenna from Parts-Express.


You would think with me living on a mountain I could get antenna coverage cause I live about 40 miles away also, but nooo, it's the living in Alabama curse!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Goooooooooo beeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrs! Looooooooooo seeeeeeeerrrrrs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Game


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Heck, yes! How ‘bout them Daaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

34-7 Final


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Braves!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2021)

Did we win?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Scott Howard on that pick 6!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2021)

As much as I wanted a shutout I’m glad the one score they got came from my hometown boy Jones.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Did we win?



Yeah...a moral victory.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Scott Howard on that pick 6!


Dinner is cooking!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Did we win?


Y’all won the coin toss. Congrats, bro!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2021)

Good game DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Did we win?


Yes y’all did. Third place in the east.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

Dawgs 8-0 and running the show! Keep it going, Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Great game Dawgs. let’s keep the momentum going. its national championship or bust going forward. ??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all won the coin toss. Congrats, bro!


Bo’s a good Gator but the response was a 10! Go Dawgs just keep winning!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Yes y’all did. Third place in the east.


Not yet, we still gotta play USCe.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Bo’s a good Gator but the response was a 10! Go Dawgs just keep winning!!


Yup! He’s okay for a Goober.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all won the coin toss. Congrats, bro!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1113179


Y’all might can build on that.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup! He’s okay for a Goober.


Y’all don’t be ruining my bad reputation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Y’all don’t be ruining my bad reputation.


Good game, bud. Glad nobody suffered any serious injuries, at least I don’t think there were Any.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 30, 2021)

I think there is something really special about this team and this season. Go Dawgs !


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 30, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> As much as I like Stetson he has throwed it up twice today.  He didn’t need to do it. Take the under or throw it away. Let’s see JT.


I think we will see what JTs got the next couple games. Starting with Missouri.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> I think we will see what JTs got the next couple games. Starting with Missouri.


I agree both are good QB's if JT flutters put Bennett in, I would have liked to have seen him in the 2nd half of the Gator game!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 30, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> As much as I wanted a shutout I’m glad the one score they got came from my hometown boy Jones.


His little cousin is on my AAU team. Emory played basketball with my son on our traveling team. Good kid and his Mom (Miss Trina) is the best. Emory was always well majored, polite, and very coachable. I hope that he does really well after college ball


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!  Feels good to get a dominate win in Jacksonville!


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 30, 2021)

greendawg said:


> How spoiled are us Dawgs fans this year?  Any other year I would complaining about losing, but this year winning close ones are enough to set me off.


Truer words have never been spoken. They’re the #1 team in the country, and will remain so as long as they keep winning. Who cares who is playing QB or if they didn’t get a shut out or if the refs made a bad call??? Keep winning and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Ohio St maybe. Alabama on a good day


Not so sure about OSU. Watching them now and they can't do anything against a good B1G D.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

i think this defense will be enough regardless of the Qb. Amazing how they can dominate a team. Kirby and Dan Lanning kick butt.  Who’s next?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


>


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


>


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 30, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I think there is something really special about this team and this season. Go Dawgs !



Im not a UGA fan, but would have to agree. Congrats!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs won the game and had the better looking women in the stands!


My daughter was there to help with that!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2021)

What's that smell ... sniff ... sniff ... why it's the smell of smoke gaytor tail.


----------



## tcward (Oct 31, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Y’all don’t be ruining my bad reputation.


Good game you Darn Flankee…


----------



## formula1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hope the Gators now realize that it’s not the offensive scheming or the defensive coaching. You lost this one and many others simply because of recruiting and developing! I’m not sure Gators coaches can fix that!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Hope the Gators now realize that it’s not the offensive scheming or the defensive coaching. You lost this one and many others simply because of recruiting and developing! I’m not sure Gators coaches can fix that!


Shhhhhhhhhhhh! They have a great coaching staff. Quit trippin' on them.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 31, 2021)

It can always be fixed.  It might be with the current staff, but it can be fixed.  Two things to consider from yesterday:  The Gators did move the ball against one of the best, if not the best defenses in the country.  They did not execute in the red zone (caused by your great defense), but they got to the red zone.  You will run up against a team/s that can execute and not turn the ball over on your trip to the NC game.  Also, not sure Bennett is the QB to have in if the Dawgs have to come from behind.  He's got wheels and he's accurate, but he strikes me as more of a QB that can maintain vs a come from behind guy.  Anyway, just an observation. Great win Dawgs.  You got my Gators fair and square.  Congratulations !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2021)

kingfish said:


> It can always be fixed.  It might be with the current staff, but it can be fixed.  Two things to consider from yesterday:  The Gators did move the ball against one of the best, if not the best defenses in the country.  They did not execute in the red zone (caused by your great defense), but they got to the red zone.  You will run up against a team/s that can execute and not turn the ball over on your trip to the NC game.  Also, not sure Bennett is the QB to have in if the Dawgs have to come from behind.  He's got wheels and he's accurate, but he strikes me as more of a QB that can maintain vs a come from behind guy.  Anyway, just an observation. Great win Dawgs.  You got my Gators fair and square.  Congratulations !!!


Well said King. Richardson is going to be a beast down the road. He’s big and could be Tebow like. He’s very hard to tackle. He ran up on the Dawgs this year that had a very good D. He’ll be getting better and will be a problem for everyone that has to face him. As far as Bennett the defense bailed him out yesterday. We ran for 200 yesterday but Bennett was 10 of 19 with 2 INT’s. Kirby said in his post game that he went with Bennett for Continuity because JT hasn’t practiced a whole since his injury. So Inexpect to see JT a lot during the Mizzou game next week to get him back in the speed of the game. He was ready if we needed him yesterday but thankfully we didn’t. I believe he’s the better of the two but Bennett converted two 3rd downs with his feet yesterday so I think he was a better fit for how they wanted to attack the Gators. I’m still confident in our offense if JT is healthy. I see receivers running free more than I’ve seen in a lot of years watching my Dawgs. No name guys too so that’s even better. I believe we get Pickens back by the UT game as well. So they will only get better.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 31, 2021)

kingfish said:


> It can always be fixed.  It might be with the current staff, but it can be fixed.  Two things to consider from yesterday:  The Gators did move the ball against one of the best, if not the best defenses in the country.  They did not execute in the red zone (caused by your great defense), but they got to the red zone.


Watch a few more GA games. Several teams have done this.....move the ball well but stall in the red zone. No one has scored when it was meaningful. The blowout has typically been in full effect and points have been scored in garbage time.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Hope the Gators now realize that it’s not the offensive scheming or the defensive coaching. You lost this one and many others simply because of recruiting and developing! I’m not sure Gators coaches can fix that!


I’ve had a problem with Mullen’s recruiting almost since the beginning. I’ve been a little slower blaming Grantham, but I’m pretty convinced now.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1113398


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1113398


Oh lord


----------



## kingfish (Oct 31, 2021)

Well played Mr. Doboy Dawg


----------



## Duff (Oct 31, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Well said King. Richardson is going to be a beast down the road. He’s big and could be Tebow like. He’s very hard to tackle. He ran up on the Dawgs this year that had a very good D. He’ll be getting better and will be a problem for everyone that has to face him. As far as Bennett the defense bailed him out yesterday. We ran for 200 yesterday but Bennett was 10 of 19 with 2 INT’s. Kirby said in his post game that he went with Bennett for Continuity because JT hasn’t practiced a whole since his injury. So Inexpect to see JT a lot during the Mizzou game next week to get him back in the speed of the game. He was ready if we needed him yesterday but thankfully we didn’t. I believe he’s the better of the two but Bennett converted two 3rd downs with his feet yesterday so I think he was a better fit for how they wanted to attack the Gators. I’m still confident in our offense if JT is healthy. I see receivers running free more than I’ve seen in a lot of years watching my Dawgs. No name guys too so that’s even better. I believe we get Pickens back by the UT game as well. So they will only get better.



Agree with all that. Richardson is tuff to bring down. He’s going to be a player


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 31, 2021)

Duff said:


> Agree with all that. Richardson is tuff to bring down. He’s going to be a player


Pierce had some impressive runs too. At 5-10 and 216# that dude is a bowling ball. Hard to get low enough to stop that much momentum of a short tailback.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I’ve had a problem with Mullen’s recruiting almost since the beginning. I’ve been a little slower blaming Grantham, but I’m pretty convinced now.



Cousin Eddie don’t need no stinking five stars!! He’s gonna coach up them theee stars cause he’s the pattern familiar of coaches! He’s the quarterback whisperer!! And uncle Todd?? They don’t call him “third and Grantham” for nothing ! 
Give them boys an extension I sez.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

Word on the street Mullen was asking Kirby for one of those Muschamp type jobs when they met midfield.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Word on the street Mullen was asking Kirby for one of those Muschamp type jobs when they met midfield.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I’ve had a problem with Mullen’s recruiting almost since the beginning. I’ve been a little slower blaming Grantham, but I’m pretty convinced now.



I don't get it.  Surely Mullen's wife kissing dem recruits on the mouth should be pulling them in.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> I don't get it.  Surely Mullen's wife kissing dem recruits on the mouth should be pulling them in.


Less tongue.........


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 1, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I’ve had a problem with Mullen’s recruiting almost since the beginning. I’ve been a little slower blaming Grantham, but I’m pretty convinced now.


Good thing Mullen does more with less!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> I don't get it.  Surely Mullen's wife kissing dem recruits on the mouth should be pulling them in.


Or the opposite. That women ain’t all the purty…….


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## kingfish (Nov 1, 2021)

See what happens Dawgs.  It was so bad at the game that the guy in the bottom right is going for a rear naked choke on his wife.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 1, 2021)

I would think Eddie has 1 mo year to improve then his 12m buyout comes into play.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 1, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> I would think Eddie has 1 mo year to improve then his 12m buyout comes into play.


Yeah. Grantham falls on the sword this year. Another UGA blowout next year and they prob leave Mullen in Jacksonville.


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 1, 2021)

I imagine it kind of like this...





If Dan Mullen took his team camping.....

...they'd probably tell stories around the campfire, maybe even sing some songs... bring some pre-made turkey/ham sandwiches and make smores...buy the firewood at the gas station, along with some fire starter bricks and cigarette lighters....sleep in some cozy rv's.... go fly fishing in the morning after drinking hot chocolate by the mosquito lanterns.







If Kirby Smart took the team camping.....

.... They'd probably tell stories around the campfire, but definitely no singing... break down trees and split logs with their bare hands for the firewood....start the fire by rubbing twigs and rocks together....use sticks and stones to kill some critters for supper.... sleep on a bed of leaves and grass... drink cold black coffee and go bare handed bear hunting in the morning.


....It's football! Grow some or go be a boy cheerleader.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 1, 2021)

Kirbs will have erased the Steve Spurrier era at UF in 12 years at his current rate of success against the scaled lizards from the Chattahoochee Delta.  Does even the biggest Gator fan think Mullens cuts into Smarts 67% winning anytime soon???  


This is what UF us outside of the spectacular years when Spurrier was there.  In fact they are actually slightly better than they were for the entirety of their history prior to Spurrier.  At the end of the day they are a win about 63% of the time in their history. It took them 58 years to win a SEC title....longer than UK and Ole Miss not to mention the rest of the conference which has won a conference title.  In fact UF is the most recent member of the conference to win a conference title of the original teams in the conference.  Even Georgia Tech won multiple SEC titles before Florida won their first LOL.  What UF us today is far closer to what they are traditionally than what they were when Spurrier was at UF.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Kirbs will have erased the Steve Spurrier era at UF in 12 years at his current rate of success against the scaled lizards from the Chattahoochee Delta.  Does even the biggest Gator fan think Mullens cuts into Smarts 67% winning anytime soon???
> 
> 
> This is what UF us outside of the spectacular years when Spurrier was there.  In fact they are actually slightly better than they were for the entirety of their history prior to Spurrier.  At the end of the day they are a win about 63% of the time in their history. It took them 58 years to win a SEC title....longer than UK and Ole Miss not to mention the rest of the conference which has won a conference title.  In fact UF is the most recent member of the conference to win a conference title of the original teams in the conference.  Even Georgia Tech won multiple SEC titles before Florida won their first LOL.  What UF us today is far closer to what they are traditionally than what they were when Spurrier was at UF.





Shadow11 said:


> I imagine it kind of like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posts like this are why folks respond with ‘1980’. 

Y’all are going to make it hard for me to pull for ya when you play in the SECCG ot against tOSU. Now stop barking and be classy winners.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Posts like this are why folks respond with ‘1980’.
> 
> Y’all are going to make it hard for me to pull for ya when you play in the SECCG ot against tOSU. Now stop barking and be classy winners.



We're incorrigible. That's why erryboty loves us so much.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We're incorrigible. That's why erryboty loves us so much.


Yep......yep........that must be it......


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We're incorrigible. That's why erryboty loves us so much.


That and we're so darn good looking!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 1, 2021)

What do y'all think of this.

The Goobers get so desperate they rehire Urban Creeper, not as head coach mind you (wink, wink, nod, nod), but as an "unpaid" analyst or "assistant" to Cousin Eddie that just HAPPENS TO travel with the team.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> That and we're so darn good looking!




Nope!.....that’s not it.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> What do y'all think of this.
> 
> The Goobers get so desperate they rehire Urban Creeper, not as head coach mind you (wink, wink, nod, nod), but as an "unpaid" analyst or "assistant" to Cousin Eddie that just HAPPENS TO travel with the team.


It won’t matter if we don’t solve the recruiting problems.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Beer lots of beer



It was an excellent plan, but to no avail.  I have surgery tomorrow to get it out of me unless by some miracle I pass it tonight.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

greendawg said:


> It was an excellent plan, but to no avail.  I have surgery tomorrow to get it out of me unless by some miracle I pass it tonight.



That sucks either way.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2021)

greendawg said:


> It was an excellent plan, but to no avail.  I have surgery tomorrow to get it out of me unless by some miracle I pass it tonight.


Dang it man!!!!! That stinks, I have passed 6 of those babies, they ain't no fun!!!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We're incorrigible. That's why erryboty loves us so much.



Like last year except the shoe is on the other foot


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 2, 2021)

Am I missing something…… if Florida QB don’t turn the ball over 3 times in the first half this is a 7-6 game going into the 3rd quarter right? Someone will have to correct me I stopped watching when Florida starting giving the game away.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 2, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Am I missing something…… if Florida QB don’t turn the ball over 3 times in the first half this is a 7-6 game going into the 3rd quarter right? Someone will have to correct me I stopped watching when Florida starting giving the game away.


IF the Dawgs D weren't so AWESOME the Gaytors QB doesn't turn it over 3 times in 2 minutes.

IF the Gaytors Dwas better the Dawgs don't score 3 TD's on those 3 turnovers.

If the Dawgs O were no good they don't score 3 TD's on those turnovers.


If, if ,IF.............see how that works.

And not sure where you come up with 7-6 at the half IF since it was 3-0 Dawgs when all this started with a little over 2min left in the half.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1113567



That's not accurate, the 3rd quarter they were headed for their cars and the forth quarter they were speeding out of Jax.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Posts like this are why folks respond with ‘1980’.
> 
> Y’all are going to make it hard for me to pull for ya when you play in the SECCG ot against tOSU. Now stop barking and be classy winners.



Hold on a sec man ... you seem to think we care what a Gator fan thinks about us.  I spent a hundred years one 9 month period in the swamp and had to listen to lizard lisps until we stomped y'all in Jax that year, so excuse me while we bark on after a small scaly bump in the road.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Am I missing something…… if Florida QB don’t turn the ball over 3 times in the first half this is a 7-6 game going into the 3rd quarter right? Someone will have to correct me I stopped watching when Florida starting giving the game away.



Here he comes ... a Tennessee fan who thinks games are one sided.  The ball was turned over because our defense overwhelmed Florida and guess what, dem bad boys are coming for your boys soon.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Hold on a sec man ... you seem to think we care what a Gator fan thinks about us.  I spent a hundred years one 9 month period in the swamp and had to listen to lizard lisps until we stomped y'all in Jax that year, so excuse me while we bark on after a small scaly bump in the road.


I guess y’all have a right to release some of that penned up frustration.......


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Am I missing something…… if Florida QB don’t turn the ball over 3 times in the first half this is a 7-6 game going into the 3rd quarter right? Someone will have to correct me I stopped watching when Florida starting giving the game away.




This is 100% accurate unless of course you consider that had UF not turned the ball over, something that UGAs defense had some hand in, they also would not have done anything more than punt on those 3 possessions.  Or one of them.  They would have had to have stopped UGA then.  There is no  telling what might have occurred....but we all know exactly what did occur.  UF turned the ball over, again with some help from UGA, and UGA turned those turnovers into points.  Those points allowed UGAs offense to be pretty conservative in the second half or UGA MIGHT have gotten in a groove and scored 50.  If we are gonna play what if UF could have scored on every possession, forced UGA into a turnover on every one of their possessions and scored 100+ points.  Instead UF turned the ball over, UGA took advantage of their mistakes and cruised to an easy win.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Am I missing something…… if Florida QB don’t turn the ball over 3 times in the first half this is a 7-6 game going into the 3rd quarter right? Someone will have to correct me I stopped watching when Florida starting giving the game away.


Correct. That’s what UGA does. Either the offense or defense or both impose their will. The defense happened to be the boot heel to the esophagus in this game. The offense did run for 197 yards in this game as well. Or QB struggled but the defense didn’t. Three take aways, literally. You’ll have a moral victory in a couple weeks. You hang on to that and take it with you into next year. Let me also add the UGA offense coughed up the ball three times. Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Correct. That’s what UGA does. Either the offense or defense or both impose their will. The defense happened to be the boot heel to the esophagus in this game. The offense did run for 197 yards in this game as well. Or QB struggled but the defense didn’t. Three take aways, literally. You’ll have a moral victory in a couple weeks. You hang on to that and take it with you into next year. Let me also add the UGA offense coughed up the ball three times. Let that sink in for a minute.




If Florida fans are going to get into speculating they ought to speculate about what would have happened if UGA had stayed in Athens.  UF probably wins the game by a FG had UGA simply spent the weekend in Athens instead of going to Jacksonville and continuing the trend toward the righting of the natural order of things between the Dawgs and the Reptiles of Baja Georgia....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Let me also add the UGA offense coughed up the ball three times.



Which zeroes out the Gators 3 turnovers except for the fact we got points off of their turnovers. They didn't.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 2, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Am I missing something…… if Florida QB don’t turn the ball over 3 times in the first half this is a 7-6 game going into the 3rd quarter right? Someone will have to correct me I stopped watching when Florida starting giving the game away.



FLA did not give the game away.  It was took from them and not given back.  

You have been corrected and I ain't much of a UGA fan but I do like to watch a good college game now and then.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I guess y’all have a right to release some of that penned up frustration.......



52-44-2


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Correct. That’s what UGA does. Either the offense or defense or both impose their will. The defense happened to be the boot heel to the esophagus in this game. The offense did run for 197 yards in this game as well. Or QB struggled but the defense didn’t. Three take aways, literally. You’ll have a moral victory in a couple weeks. You hang on to that and take it with you into next year. Let me also add the UGA offense coughed up the ball three times. Let that sink in for a minute.



The defense had previously said that they were going to make up for last year's loss and they did exactly that.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Posts like this are why folks respond with ‘1980’.
> 
> Y’all are going to make it hard for me to pull for ya when you play in the SECCG ot against tOSU. Now stop barking and be classy winners.


1) I took it as sarcasm. 

2) No one is losing sleep over not having a gator's support.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> 1) I took it as sarcasm.
> 
> 2) No one is losing sleep over not having a gator's support.


it was sarcasm…….in my best Don Rickles impersonation.


----------

